# Canadian PR for spousal sponsorship during COVID



## kr1sh (Nov 6, 2020)

Hello,

I have applied for PR Spouse visa 1.5 months back (mid-Sep 2020) to bring my newly wed wife from India. I sent the application to Sydney, NS address but I have not heard anything back from them. It is almost 1.5 months. I am wondering how long the wait will be. Are others having similar experience or has anyone got a quick reply from Immigration office? Is a long wait expected during COVID times...?

Thanks,
kr1sh


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

You haven't heard from the government for a month and a half during a pandemic and are wondering what is going on? Unless one owes them money, I wouldn't expect to hear from the government in six weeks under normal circumstances.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You're going to have to hang tight, I'm afraid.

When I applied for my daughter's Proof of Canadian citizenship back in 2016, I sent the necessary documents from London, UK in late August. I didn't receive anything back from the government until January '17.

This was for a simple document saying that she is Canadian by virtue of my having been born in Vancouver a very long time ago... I had all of the necessary paperwork filed (my BC birth certificate, my passport, daughter's birth certificate etc etc), so it was just a matter of someone in Ottawa having a look at what I sent in and printing off a certificate and sending it back to me, and still I had to wait *16 (sixteen) weeks *for a decision*, *and this was during a non-pandemic time.


----------

